

Ask HN: Review my site, 99audit - wadner
http://www.99audit.com

======
ryanb
I'd try and explain more clearly what you guys do right on the homepage. I had
to click around a bit before I got it.

Aesthetically, you could also use a more modern-looking logo.

~~~
wadner
Thanks Ryan. Will update accordingly.

